# Female has killed 2 male guppies! What should I do?



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello. 
My female Betta Arriel has killed both of the Guppies I have put her with in the last 2 days! 
She was sharing a 10 gallon tank with them but now she is by herself. :|
What should I do?
Get another Guppy? Betta female?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Leave her by herself or if you want another betta, male or female, then you could divide the tank and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Generally speaking Betta's and guppies DO NOT get along,
The betta's will kill them.

I have some plain ole plain guppies here and you'd think they would get along,
But every Betta (minus one) I put in with them went in a frenzy trying to kill them,

I have one male that resides in a 20 gallon tank that actually pays no mind to my plain or pretty guppies,

Betta's don't always play by any specif rule of thumb, They each make their own rules,
You just never know until you get to know the individual betta,


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the best tank buddy for a Betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If it was me (and it aint) I would just leave her by herself. Like Chicklet said, they make their own rules. Some will tolerate tankmates andf some won't.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Bettas are primarily solitary fish, and most of them don't want nor need 'tank buddies.' If you must have something else in the tank besides the betta though, cory cats are a popular choice, as a school of them will help liven up a tank, and most (read: most, not all) bettas will leave them alone. Some people also go with snails (although some bettas will eat a snail given the opportunity) and some species tend to reproduce like mad given the opportuniry, so do your research on what kind you want before running out to the store for some.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Porbably be good to house your betta by itself. they seem to enjoy thier own space. hope someone has ideas to help. I keep mine alone. in a tank next to another. and they watch each other through the glass.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

The only reason I think I should house another with her is the fact she is in a 10 gallon tank all alone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could put a divider in the tank and put another betta in there.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats a great idea. But I dont know where to get a divider....?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Tank dividers can be purchased from just about any LFS, and even some wal-marts carry them in the pet section. Personally, I just make my own, tis cheaper. If you'd like a guide on that:
http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How do they cost?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So I should get another Betta? 
And there is no other option?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Either a divider or a separate tank if you plan on getting another betta.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be getting/making a divider.
But there is still no way to help her accept that she will have a tank buddy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll be fine as long as they can't get to each other.


----------

